# Pressemitteilung: "Anglermesse &  Fly Fishing Show in Stuttgart"



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2006)

Pressemitteilung

*Pressemitteilung*

Januar 2006
Nr. 1

Buntes Programm für Angler und Fliegenfischer

*Anglermesse &  Fly Fishing Show Anfang April in Stuttgart*

Echte Petrijünger fiebern schon jetzt der Zeit entgegen, in der die Gewässer wieder eisfrei sind und die Angel- und Fliegenfischersaison beginnt. In diesem Jahr können sie sich aber nicht nur auf den Beginn der Freiluftsaison freuen, sondern auch auf die Anglermesse & Fly Fishing Show, die vom 7. bis 9. April in Stuttgart ihre Tore öffnet und wieder nicht nur Angelausrüstung und -zubehör,  sondern auch ein buntes Rahmenprogramm für alle Interessierten bietet. Der Casting Pool ist wieder der richtige Treffpunkt für alle, die die neu erworbene Rute gleich testen wollen oder erst einmal ausprobieren, ob die angepriesene Rute wirklich die Erwartungen erfüllt. Außerdem demonstireren die Fliegenfischer Johann Aigner, Hans Eiber, Hans Spinnler, Peter Ebert und Siegbert Stümke verschiedene Wurftechniken und verraten dabei den einen oder anderen Kniff. Beim Splitcane-Festival ziehen Günter Henseler, Alfred Olbrich und Robert Stroh vor den Augen der Messebesucher wieder alle Register ihrer Kunst der Herstellung von gespließten Fliegenfischerruten, in der Fliegenbindeshow stellen Michael D. Johnson, Hans Eiber, Winfried Fülle, Jürgen Sigel, Werner Steinsdorfer, Gerd-Peter Wieditz und Harry Schoel eine Vielzahl von Fliegen her, denen kein Fisch widerstehen kann. Nicht minder attraktiv, allerdings für den Menschen und nicht für den Fisch, ist die Fly Fishing Gallery von Thomas Kubitz, der innovative Bilder und Kunstdrucke in besonderem Art Design präsentiert. Wer seinen einzigartigen Werke noch nicht kennt,, die Salmoniden Verbindung mit Landschaften und Gewässern zeigen, sollte sich die Ausstellung auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen.

Ein echter Renner auf der Anglermesse & Fly Fishing Show sind die Vorträge im Film- und Diaforum, die laufend Appetit auf einen Fliegenfischer-Urlaub machen. Die Traumziele, die in diesem Jahr vorgestellt werden, sind Russland, Schweden, Norwegen, Kanada, Südtirol und Österreich. Und wer Ärger mit der Familie befürchtet, weil der Urlaub auch noch dem Fliegenfischen gewidmet ist, der sollte sich den Vortrag von Hans Eiber anschauen, der die Messebesucher virtuell in den Westen Irlands führt. Er stellt die grüne Insel nämlich nicht nur unter dem Aspekt des Fliegenfischens vor, sondern auch als idealen Ort für einen abwechslungsreichen Familienurlaub.

Trotz allen Träumens ist es unbestritten, dass Angelurlaube häufig viel Geld kosten und dass sich die Familie nicht immer dafür erwärmen kann. Aus diesem Grund werden in diesem Jahr auf der Anglermesse mit Fly Fishing Show erstmals Fliegenfischerziele vor der Haustür präsentiert, die locker und ohne großen Aufwand an einem Wochenende zu erreichen sind und, obwohl ganz nah, trotzdem vielen unbekannt sind.

Im Bereich Angeln gibt es u. a. Wallercamp, bei der es nicht nur die entsprechende Ausrüstung zu kaufen gibt, sondern auch kostenlose Expertentipps. Der Casting-Wettbewerb und der Zielwurfwettbewerb locken mit vielen attraktiven Preisen. Preise werden auch an die Teilnehmer der großen Tombola vergeben, bei der die Devise gilt "Jedes Los gewinnt"

Die Anglermesse & Fly Fishing Show finden gemeinsam mit der IWB, der ISA, der WELT ANTIK und der Internationalen Mineralien- und Fossilienbörse vom 7. bis 9. April auf dem Stuttgarter Messegelände am Killesberg statt; einen Tag später, am 8. April, öffnet zusätzlich die Internationale Münzenmesse mit Briefmarken ihre Tore. Alle Veranstaltungen sind mit einer Eintrittskarte zum Preis von zehn Euro zugänglich, ab 15 Uhr gilt eine Happy-Hour-Karte zum Preis von 5 Euro.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>


----------

